# Angeloaks kindling thread



## Mason&lily (Mar 4, 2017)

This week starts kindling for me!!! The first doe is sweet pea a 1/2 silver fox 1/2 New Zealand doe that is bred to my silver fox buck. This will be her second litter and I'm very excited!! Her day 28 is tomorrow so it's getting very close. The second doe that SHOULD be pregnant is pepper a gold-tipped steel doe that was bred to a brown broken New Zealand buck. Pepper is due march 30!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 4, 2017)

Good Luck , keep us posted!


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 7, 2017)

Now remember... pictures are a requirement or it never really happened!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hope all the kits and the dam do great!


----------



## Mason&lily (Mar 25, 2017)

Ok so sweet pea my 1/2 New Zealand doe did not have kits...very disappointing I really excited for her kits. But pepper my full blood New Zealand has been acting very different then her normal self (super friendly, less appetite). So I gave her a little hay in her house part and she had a haystache!!! I went ahead and but her nest box in and she has already started pulling hair!!


----------



## Mason&lily (Mar 25, 2017)

Also I just got a new silver fox doe who is absolutely beautiful! put her in with my silver fox and she wasn't too interested so I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Mason&lily (Mar 29, 2017)

Pepper has started pulling more hair today...it's day 29. Very excited!!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Mar 29, 2017)

Your NZ has BEAUTIFUL  coloring. If her kits look as good as she does, you should consider showing.


----------



## Mason&lily (Mar 31, 2017)

I believe we have kits!!! Checked on her a few minutes ago and there was hair everywhere. Looked in the box a huge pile! Didn't look in it because it was pouring rain and my umbrella was scaring her.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Mason&lily (Mar 31, 2017)

Have not been able to check in the nest box  it's been pouring and we are now on tornado watch. Probably won't be able to see how many till tomorrow


----------



## Mason&lily (Mar 31, 2017)

Rain stopped!!! We have kits, don't have an exact count yet because I didn't want to spend to long and stress pepper. I saw about 4 or 5 black or steel. And two brokens but I know there was more in the back of the box. Pics are not very good I will try to get better ones in a couple days.


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 2, 2017)

Here are more pics! I counted 7 but the blacks kept moving so that might change when I actually take them out. 5 blacks 2 broken. The mom is taking great care of them.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 2, 2017)

don't you just love how wiggly they are!


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 2, 2017)

Hoping to have a litter of silver foxes next but my doe Charlotte is being very stubborn and won't breed have tried 3 times and she ain't having it. I think I might try the apple cider vinegar trick just to see if it works.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 2, 2017)

Good luck!  We are waiting to see if our fawn angora has kits....she didn't take with the one buck so we tried her with our other


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Apr 2, 2017)

Yay!!! Your broken black seems to have good markings. 
Your doe Charlotte may be having a false pregnancy. Watch for defensive behavior, fur pulling, nest making, etc, and breeding after that. If all else fails, try a forced mating.


----------



## Pastor Dave (Apr 3, 2017)

Mason&lily said:


> Hoping to have a litter of silver foxes next but my doe Charlotte is being very stubborn and won't breed have tried 3 times and she ain't having it. I think I might try the apple cider vinegar trick just to see if it works.



Not sure what the ACV trick is, but mine get 2Tb per gallon of drinking water all the time. How does this trick work?


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 3, 2017)

She won't let the buck breed her she keeps running. Someone try bringing the buck to her instead.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 3, 2017)

Mason&lily said:


> She won't let the buck breed her she keeps running. Someone try bringing the buck to her instead.


Bad idea to take a buck to a doe's domain.  The doe , more likely than not, will  attack the buck , injure him and he will hide in a corner then pout.


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 3, 2017)

Bossroo said:


> Bad idea to take a buck to a doe's domain.  The doe , more likely than not, will  attack the buck , injure him and he will hide in a corner then pout.


Not always I've bred a Doe like this before and growing up my father always took the buck to the does cage. Also pepper has 7 kits I counted today! I had to move some kits because some were in the front and some were in the back of the box so I went ahead and counted, they all have huge fat tummys


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 5, 2017)

Tried breeding charlotte again she would lift but as soon as the deed was about to be done she would run. So after a long time of trying I felt sorry for my buck and put him in with sweet pea and they bred 2 times so hopefully she will give me another litter of 8


----------



## Mason&lily (Apr 8, 2017)

Here are some pics of some babies!! I took one of a black but it was my very good but I'll be taking better pics in a few days.


----------



## Mason&lily (May 4, 2017)

Peppers kits have gotten so big!!! I have 4 already pre sold. Also sweet pea is in day 29 and when I walked passed her cage she was pulling hair like crazy!!! Hopefully tomorrow there will be a bunch of cute little kits. Also I am pretty positive that charlottes is pregnant, she is huge already and does nothing but lay around. She is due in about a week.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Mason&lily (May 5, 2017)

Sweet pea had her kits yesterday!! When I checked she had 4 but I was unsure if she was done yet.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 5, 2017)

Congrats!!


----------



## Mason&lily (May 19, 2017)

Ok so sweet pea had 4 but 1 week after they were born I found two dead. They were in the back of the box so I think they got separated and didn't get fed. Two are still doing great and are huge!! Also Charlotte was pregnant! She got so huge her poor belly hit the sides of her door. She had 6 kits on Mother's Day! And they are all still alive and doing well.


----------



## Mason&lily (May 19, 2017)

Also most of peppers babies will be leaving this weekend!


----------



## promiseacres (May 19, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## HaloRabbits (May 19, 2017)

So exciting !


----------



## Mason&lily (May 31, 2017)

Ok so sweet has her two babies still and they are too precious! Charlotte has her six but today one I noticed was walking weird and believe has a broken leg  it's the smallest of the group. He can still get around fine...I took some vet wrap and braced it to help it heal.


----------

